# For those whose period returned...



## Pen_esque (Feb 12, 2008)

How far pp were you? I am EBFing my 7 week old daughter, but AF came a'knocking yesterday. WTF? Isn't that crazy soon for a BFing mama? I was looking forward to many months without...







:


----------



## junipervt (Jul 5, 2007)

it may just still be pp bleeding. I stopped bleeding around 3wks then started again around 6wks.it was very light (like spotting) until about 3m pp then 4m pp I got my first real pp af.


----------



## Teenytoona (Jun 13, 2005)

Mine came along at 8.5 months. We EBF (well I pumped while at work) for 6 months and then slowly introduced solids. I'd say she's still 85-90% BF and reverse cycling.

I agree with the PP, it may still be lochia. But it could be PPAF... she's a fickle one.


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

Mine came back at 8 months after both kids, but a friends of mine came back after only 6wks with both of her kids.


----------



## Alisha (Apr 1, 2003)

Sorry, but it sometimes happens.
I had AF come back at 6 weeks PP after all 4 of my kids.

The first two slept through the night at 6 weeks and I had my period like clockwork. The last two didn't sleep through the night for a long time and my periods were a little more unpredictable.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Bleeding within the first 56 days (8weeks) isn't considered a sign of returning fertility according to the guidelines for LAM.


----------



## a-sorta-fairytale (Mar 29, 2005)

Mine came back by 6 weeks with both kids. AND these are both kids who think nursing every hour is a good idea. DS is 8 months and nurses every hour at night. Soooooooo not fair!


----------



## Honey693 (May 5, 2008)

I was 5 weeks pp. I am still really mad about that especially since Ella eats all the time. Like very 1-2 hours.


----------



## AutumnAir (Jun 10, 2008)

6 weeks pp for me. I was NOT a happy camper! And like PPs DD was (and still is!) nursing every hour or two, night and day!
It's not fair! I get a case of the green-eyed monster when I hear of mamas who didn't get AF back til 2 years later!


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Moving to the fertility forum


----------



## bjorker (Jul 25, 2005)

Mine came back right around 5 months, but I also had supply issues, so I don't know if I'd include that in a statistical analysis or normal AF return time


----------



## kundemama (Oct 17, 2005)

Mine came back at 5 weeks pp. DS nursed about every 2 hours throughout the day and night until he was a few months old.


----------



## prettymom (Feb 23, 2007)

28 days pp. And every 28 days since. DD nursed constantly and exclusively.


----------



## Shannie77 (Jan 16, 2007)

My postpartum bleeding seemed to stop and then came back heavier at 6 weeks. The midwife told me it was my period, but I only just got my first post-partum period now at almost 20 months.

Like a PP said it could just be PP bleeding.


----------



## esmejane (Nov 2, 2006)

I just got mine last week, 2.5 years. I think it only came back because we have been travelling and there was at least two 8 hour stretches where my daughter didn't breastfeed, otherwise who knows how long it could have taken?


----------



## Mamato3wild ponnie (Jan 6, 2007)

15 weeks pp here...baby #4 ebf and tandem nursing my 4 y/o..who nurses just as much as the baby does. I never thought it would come this soon. But i'm excited to use mama cloth for my periods now...i used them pp and it was wonderful...so i've pulled them out and put them back to use again.


----------



## Norasmomma (Feb 26, 2008)

9 weeks for me, DD was EBF, co-sleeping the whole thing. I've been pretty much like clockwork since. It was lame-o.


----------



## Dov'sMom (Jan 24, 2007)

I stopped bleeding at 6 weeks PP, and had what sure looked like a period at 8 weeks PP, but I haven't bled again since, and DS is almost 12 months old. And since we're TTC, I kind of wish it had been AF! Though I must admit that I hated getting my period...


----------



## Devaya (Sep 23, 2007)

My AF just returned 15 months PP. Breastfeeding lots and many feeds at night, and it only came back when DS started to go 4 hours between day time feeds just recently (he still feeds at night)


----------

